# NVMS Question?



## Guest

I signed up with NVMS and from what I can tell is they only offer $10 inspections.... When you log-in it tells you what is available in your area and you can except if you want.... Does anyone have experience to know if it will post Initials when you check the unassigned jobs or only the inspections?

Thanks


----------



## Guest

AffordablePS said:


> I signed up with NVMS and from what I can tell is they only offer $10 inspections.... When you log-in it tells you what is available in your area and you can except if you want.... Does anyone have experience to know if it will post Initials when you check the unassigned jobs or only the inspections?
> 
> Thanks


In the 6 or 8 months that I accepted WO's from them, I never saw anything but $10 inspections. 
Couldn't justify $10 for travel, inspection & submission time, without the prospect of anything better, ever, so I moved on.


----------



## Prestigious Property

I agree 110% and will not except these for $10... I live in the Mountains so driving even 15 miles would have me making $3 after gas to be out for 2 hours...insane....


----------



## Guest

Agreed.

NVMS doesnt give me much local work and always asks me to do the farther away jobs so we just turn them down.

Those $10 inspections are ok if they are local and you have other jobs nearby. I don't really like doing inspections anyhow. You pay a sub how much for one? And then pay to process it? I don't really know that side of the business.


----------



## Guest

I haven`t had anything but $10 inspections from them in years(declined them all)

use to secure,wints,trash outs on mobile homes haven`t seen anything like that in more than two yrs.

also use to set signs for them(williams&williams). Is anybody still doing the sign placement work from them


----------



## Guest

We get the 30-45.00 inspections. I will take them if they are close.


----------



## Guest

Good Evening,

I got a $40 work order from them with a $60 bonus if turned in before due date. 

This is the first time I've seen a 'bonus' for doing something I regularly do.

I'll probably post when I get paid from them but I am not holding my breath about the bonus.


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I got a $40 work order from them with a $60 bonus if turned in before due date.
> 
> This is the first time I've seen a 'bonus' for doing something I regularly do.
> 
> I'll probably post when I get paid from them but I am not holding my breath about the bonus.


No need to hold your breath,they will pay. This company is very good about paying. I have never had any problems with them paying in the past.


----------



## BPWY

STARBABY said:


> I haven`t had anything but $10 inspections from them in years(declined them all)
> 
> use to secure,wints,trash outs on mobile homes haven`t seen anything like that in more than two yrs.
> 
> also use to set signs for them(williams&williams). Is anybody still doing the sign placement work from them





72opp said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I got a $40 work order from them with a $60 bonus if turned in before due date.
> 
> This is the first time I've seen a 'bonus' for doing something I regularly do.
> 
> I'll probably post when I get paid from them but I am not holding my breath about the bonus.











I get a few W&W signs. 



And you'll get paid. No need to hold your breath.
The reason for the bonus is to give an incentive for getting the work turned in early.


----------



## GTX63

They are one of the few Nationals I can think of that would better the REO industry if they could take some of the Fannie/HUD contracts away from the other clowns.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> They are one of the few Nationals I can think of that would better the REO industry if they could take some of the Fannie/HUD contracts away from the other clowns.


right on:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Sorry to bump an old thread but I wanted to update on my experience with NVMS.

I did an inspection (with bonus) for NVMS on 1/7/2012 and I got paid exactly 45 days later. I did receive bonus but I have not received any more work from them since.


----------



## reoguys

They pay promptly, however, all they've ever offered was the $10 inspections. Did a few and then declined subsequent requests.


----------



## Guest

im sorry for sounding like a noob but what is the name of this NVMS. im in the seattle area and wouldn't mind contacting them for work


----------



## Guest

I do inspections for them and get average 35 a piece and 50 to set signs.They do alot of bb&t work ordres too never a prob getting paid either


----------



## BPWY

wildnwonderful said:


> I do inspections for them and get average 35 a piece and 50 to set signs.They do alot of bb&t work ordres too never a prob getting paid either








What kind of inspections are you doing for an average of $35?


They have A LOT of different inspections types. All with varying pay scale.
$10 and up.


----------



## BPWY

pspp2011 said:


> im sorry for sounding like a noob but what is the name of this NVMS. im in the seattle area and wouldn't mind contacting them for work







Google is your friend. Or add the ".com"


----------



## GTX63

BPWY said:


> What kind of inspections are you doing for an average of $35?
> 
> 
> They have A LOT of different inspections types. All with varying pay scale.
> $10 and up.


Most likely those are the online auction sign placements.


----------



## Guest

mosly bb&t appraisals....i do the auction signs too but mostly bb&t too many mountains here to do for nething less and usually goin close to where they want me to go so just pop in get it done and off to the next job


----------



## BPWY

BB&T appraisals???


Never heard of them, whats that? if you are doing appraisals you must be a licensed agent????

I get a lot of QC inspections, a few auction signs, a few credit card merchant verifications etc.

No trash outs etc like I hear they do in some places. 

Allegedly they don't have that work in my area.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> BB&T appraisals???
> 
> 
> Never heard of them, whats that? if you are doing appraisals you must be a licensed agent????
> 
> I get a lot of QC inspections, a few auction signs, a few credit card merchant verifications etc.
> 
> No trash outs etc like I hear they do in some places.
> 
> Allegedly they don't have that work in my area.


Haven`t had a trashout in a feew years with them.

only getting $10 driveby inspection,only do ones in town I live in.


----------



## GTX63

Yes, trashouts are few and far between. We average a half dozen securing orders and a few trashouts per year with them.


----------



## BPWY

I've stuck with them FAR longer than I should have doing those damn $10 QC inspections. By the time you print the paper, drive out to the inspection, walk thru the house, drive back to the office and upload it all including filling out the report they do not even come close to breaking even.
But I stuck with it HOPING to get some trash out work from them.
It never happened and now I'm moving on. In another week or so when my replacement gets up and running I'm not accepting any more of them.
There is a gal here that her biz is inspections and she is happy to add more to her route.


----------



## MTSPandP

Lol, I just started with them and so far ive made 300 $ in 3 days with just nvms, had a 100$ sign placement and charged them 50$ trip charge


----------



## Wannabe

A thread posted 4 yrs ago....? 

I thought NVMS shut down due to all the non-pays to contractors?

Remember mtsp&p you don't earn anything until you have cash in hand.


----------



## GTX63

If I recall, you'll actually see the money in 60-90 days.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

And you think this is good?


----------



## G 3

GTX is correct in that you will not get an email telling you your pay for the week that included that $300 until 60 days. Kinda a LONG time to wait for your money, especially when the lien time frame is passed when you get the reconciliation email from them (In most cases).


----------



## Doc

I did work orders for them for a couple years up until about 6 months ago.

They are a legit company and will pay though you have to wait about 70 days after job is uploaded.

I did mostly inspections for them. Init, routine, credit card machine, secret shopper and auction sign placements, etc. Only did one wint for them but that's not my cup-o-tea.

I always submitted an additional $15 fee on top of what they were asking.

For all the time I did the work they accepted the additional fee but I think they must have eventually got some cheaper sucker(s) to do it for the base fee so the work orders massively slowed down and I moved on.

My Point-of-contact was Matt. If you don't make him feel like he's special he won't approve the additional fee.

They paid though. I'll give 'em props for that.


----------



## Wannabe

Secret Shopper? WTH is that? sounds like my wife! Always shopping and never telling me


----------



## Doc

Wannabe said:


> Secret Shopper? WTH is that? sounds like my wife! Always shopping and never telling me


Ha! Yea, I always got stoked for those. Getting paid for free breakfast, lunch and dinners great!


----------



## G 3

Wannabe said:


> Secret Shopper? WTH is that? sounds like my wife! Always shopping and never telling me


Secret Shoppers are people who act like a normal shopper, go into stores of all kinds, and check out the environment. How were you greeted? Was the store neat and clean? Describe your check out experience, and more questions depending on the store. You buy something under a target price set by the client, then submit a receipt. You get paid to shop, as well as reimbursed by the client for whatever you bought. 

That, my friend, is BETTER than the wife secretly shopping and spending our money, because at least we get paid back for the crap bought!


----------



## rydemdave

They pay but you might not see it for 3 or 4 months ... say they cut checks every Monday but then don't mail them ...


----------



## TripleG

rydemdave said:


> They pay but you might not see it for 3 or 4 months ... say they cut checks every Monday but then don't mail them ...


Which, we here, are totally and completely used too.


----------



## Wannabe7777

Very True! It took 5 months to get 2 months of pay. But hey, you really want a laugh....search NVMS and Washington Post together, it's a very......educational.....read.
Especially the "Mock law firm" named DOWEY CHEATHAM & HOWE


----------



## WestCOREO

Don't worry, your check is in the mail..... At their fake post office!!


----------



## Inspectorgadget

They take forever to pay 60 days plus, they are getting as bad as MSI was.


----------



## DCCONTRACTORS

*No pay*



Inspectorgadget said:


> They take forever to pay 60 days plus, they are getting as bad as MSI was.


They have told me for two months my checks are in the mail....My guess, they are making money off the interest of OUR money as it sits in their account. A check cut but not cashed is still money in their account.

Im Contacting the Attorney General under the Virginia Consumer Protection Act


----------



## Cleanupman

Shame on you for not filing a lien sooner


----------



## Inspectorgadget

If you are still owed money? Contact NVMS Clients, and make them aware of what?s going on. Nvms is getting paid I am guessing on a daily basis as they are large enough company that have a good steady stream of income. When ever I?ve had issues with these companies, I also look up the clients and then email the lender or client direct. You will usually get a quick response on some , others take forever or don?t chose to get in the middle. But least let the clients know that NVMS or of the companies are pulling these tricks as most lenders know or least chose not to.


----------



## DCCONTRACTORS

PROBLEM SOLVED!


My many thanks to the folks in Management at NVMS! After my recent requests the management staff leaped into action and took care of all the problems we were having. I also must give them credit for continuing to issue me work even though we were having issues. I was given a new Client Manager, David S., and he has worked tirelessly on our behalf and is on top of it when it comes to communicating with you while you're in the field. One of the reasons I chose NVMS was their direct communcation with the vendor, which I see has proven great with my new Vendor Manager.

After all is said and done I will continue to provide service for NVMS and look forward to a long and fruitful business relationship. My advice to any new vendors.....work with your vendor manager.....some things just need time and a little communication.

Dan Louisville KY


----------



## PropPresPro

DCCONTRACTORS said:


> PROBLEM SOLVED!
> 
> 
> My many thanks to the folks in Management at NVMS! After my recent requests the management staff leaped into action and took care of all the problems we were having. I also must give them credit for continuing to issue me work even though we were having issues. I was given a new Client Manager, David S., and he has worked tirelessly on our behalf and is on top of it when it comes to communicating with you while you're in the field. One of the reasons I chose NVMS was their direct communcation with the vendor, which I see has proven great with my new Vendor Manager.
> 
> After all is said and done I will continue to provide service for NVMS and look forward to a long and fruitful business relationship. My advice to any new vendors.....work with your vendor manager.....some things just need time and a little communication.
> 
> Dan Louisville KY


So what was their excuse for not paying you for 2 months and then lying to you about it? It must've been the best excuse ever for that about face.


----------



## Inspectorgadget

Yes, what was their excuse , as David is new and on the job, but for some they are still 60 plus days behind. Also the still are sending out Emails that telling contractors the checks are in the mail, they are post dating the checks and those checks still are not being mailed out for a month on top of the 60 days.


----------



## Wisco

DCCONTRACTORS said:


> PROBLEM SOLVED!
> 
> 
> My many thanks to the folks in Management at NVMS! After my recent requests the management staff leaped into action and took care of all the problems we were having. I also must give them credit for continuing to issue me work even though we were having issues. I was given a new Client Manager, David S., and he has worked tirelessly on our behalf and is on top of it when it comes to communicating with you while you're in the field. One of the reasons I chose NVMS was their direct communcation with the vendor, which I see has proven great with my new Vendor Manager.
> 
> After all is said and done I will continue to provide service for NVMS and look forward to a long and fruitful business relationship. My advice to any new vendors.....work with your vendor manager.....some things just need time and a little communication.
> 
> Dan Louisville KY


ha ha that's a good one! I'm guessing an NVMS employee? Yep, NVMS is great to work for! As long as you don't mind waiting 90 - 120 days for payment.


----------

